# P1 Exclusive: In humor, there is truth



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Law Enforcement Firearms*
with Richard Fairburn

The development of Internet email has been a huge boon to the passing of endless reams of jokes. Some of the jokes are pretty funny and the funniest ones of all are those that come dangerously close to the truth. One funny email about shooting makes the circuit every few months, and is worth an examination for its basis in truth.

*From: Dick Fairburn
Sent: Thursday, January 8, 2009 12:36 PM 
To: Recipients Undisclosed 
Subject: FW: 25 Recommendations for your next gunfight*

1. Bring a gun. Better to bring two guns - and all of your friends who have guns.
TRUTH - How many investigative and administrative-type cops do you know who don't wear a gun everyday at work? I know a lot of them. And waiting for backup whenever possible goes without saying.​2. If you can choose what to bring to a gunfight, bring a long gun and some friends with long guns. Explosives can substitute for a few friends, but not all.
TRUTH - A long gun is a much better choice for a gunfight 99 percent of the time. This one reminds me of another good joke-an old time Sheriff showed up at the church social wearing his revolver. An elderly lady asked, "I see you brought your sidearm, Sheriff, are you expecting trouble?" The old lawman politely replied, "No ma'am, if I was expecting trouble I'd have brought my rifle." ​3. Do not attend a gunfight with a handgun the caliber of which does not start with a "4."
TRUTH - I'd venture to say more than half of U.S. officers now pack something that starts with a "4," either a .40 or a .45. This is a dramatic change from the past preponderance of .38's and 9mm pistols. This reminds me of another good one: A Texas Ranger was once asked why he carried a .45. He replied, "Because they don't make a .46."​4. Use a gun that works every time. "All skill is in vain when an Angel pisses in the flintlock of your musket."
TRUTH - Reliability is much more important than accuracy.​5. Anything worth shooting is worth shooting twice or three times. More is better. Ammunition is cheap. Life is expensive.
TRUTH - Pistols are really pretty feeble in the overall scheme of firearms. More than one shot is cheap insurance. More than 5 or 6 shots might require explanation.​6. Only hits count. The only thing worse than a miss is a slow miss.
TRUTH - Wyatt Earp said it best. "Fast is fine, but accuracy is final."

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/police-pro...1768824-P1-Exclusive-In-humor-there-is-truth/​


----------



## BigBobo (Jun 5, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> This one reminds me of another good joke-an old time Sheriff showed up at the church social wearing his revolver. An elderly lady asked, "I see you brought your sidearm, Sheriff, are you expecting trouble?" The old lawman politely replied, "No ma'am, if I was expecting trouble I'd have brought my rifle."


Lol


----------

